# Verwerten



## OmarRamo (17. September 2008)

Hio zusammen,

ich wollte Gestern mal den Beruf Verwerten testen. Hab mir also einen neuen Char erstellt und bin zum Ausbilder gerannt.
Beruf erlernt, Drücke V, lese was da steht: "linksklick auf das Symbol, dann wird da so ein Hammer draus, dann soll man rechtsklicken auf das Item." Ich hatte mir 2 grüne Items geschickt, aber immer wenn ich mit dem Hammer einen Rechtsklick auf das Item im Beutel mache, kommt nur die Frage, ob ich das Item anlegen will.

mache ich was falsch?

Ich hatte auch schon das Problem die Beutetaschen aus der PQ auf zu bekommen. das klappte bei mir erst, als ich die in die Aktionsleiste gezogen habe und dann raufgeklickt habe. 

Gruß


----------



## Yasp (17. September 2008)

OmarRamo schrieb:


> Hio zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte Gestern mal den Beruf Verwerten testen. Hab mir also einen neuen Char erstellt und bin zum Ausbilder gerannt.
> Beruf erlernt, Drücke V, lese was da steht: "linksklick auf das Symbol, dann wird da so ein Hammer draus, dann soll man rechtsklicken auf das Item." Ich hatte mir 2 grüne Items geschickt, aber immer wenn ich mit dem Hammer einen Rechtsklick auf das Item im Beutel mache, kommt nur die Frage, ob ich das Item anlegen will.
> ...



Beutel voll?

manchmal geht es aber auch einfach nicht, bei mir kommt des öfteren ne Liste mit 5 mal Gegenstandentnehmen zum anklicken,
passieren tut aber nichts.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. September 2008)

OmarRamo schrieb:


> Beruf erlernt, Drücke V, lese was da steht: "linksklick auf das Symbol, dann wird da so ein Hammer draus, dann soll man rechtsklicken auf das Item." Ich hatte mir 2 grüne Items geschickt, aber immer wenn ich mit dem Hammer einen Rechtsklick auf das Item im Beutel mache, kommt nur die Frage, ob ich das Item anlegen will.
> 
> mache ich was falsch?


Du brauchst Items, die du verwerten kannst. Also grüner Schrott, wo im Tooltip steht "Kann ganz leicht verwertet werden. Benötigt Verwerten." Ich glaub das ist nicht so wie in WoW das "entzaubern".


----------



## Emuchan (17. September 2008)

Du musst einen linksklick drauf machen ;D 
Mir ist nur aufgefallen das sich manche Items partout nicht entzaubern lassen wollen, es passiert überhaupt nichts, keine Fehlermeldung einfach nichts. 
Ich denke mal das es sich hier um einen Bug handelt, genau wie wenn nichts dran steht wenn man etwas mit mehreren Stats verwertet.


----------



## EoEBank (17. September 2008)

Emuchan schrieb:


> Du musst einen linksklick drauf machen ;D
> Mir ist nur aufgefallen das sich manche Items partout nicht entzaubern lassen wollen, es passiert überhaupt nichts, keine Fehlermeldung einfach nichts.




War es vll. schmuck?


----------



## KimOhNo (17. September 2008)

Habe das Problem auch...vllt ist der Skill nicht hoch genug, was schwachsinn wäre weil ich die in lv 3 gefunden habe ^^ 

Passiert auch einfach gar nichts. allerdings steht da "kann verwertet werden" und nicht " kann sehr leicht verwertet werden"

die gehen nämlich immer!


----------



## OmarRamo (17. September 2008)

hio,

danke für die antworten. 

beide teile sind grün und haben mindestens 2 magische Werte. Aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann nichts im Tooltip von "kann verwertet werden" zu stehen.
Man findet ja manchmal Dinge, die man erst reparieren muss um sie zu benutzen, sind das vielleicht diese Items?

ich schau mir das noch mal an oder werde erst noch mehr zusammen sammeln.

vielen Dank noch mal

Gruß


----------



## cerxis (17. September 2008)

ich hatte bisher nur wenige probleme 

du klickst auf das handwerk , dann kommt nen kleines hämmerchen 
mit dem hämmerchen >linksklick< auf das grüne/blaue/... item und eventuell noch auf ok drücken bei so ner kleinen schaltfläche , wo man nicht wirklich weiß was es ist und schlagartig fallen die rohstoffe in deine tasche

was man nicht verwerten kann sind tränke , samen , schmuck ... sicher noch mehr aber soweit bin ich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smokerider (18. September 2008)

Ich hab auch ein Problem:

Bin auf Verwerten Stufe 10 angelangt. Jetzt bekomme ich immer die Meldung, dass das Verwerten schiefgelaufen ist und bekomme nur diese Spähren und keine Fragmente mehr. Weiters geht beim Skill nichts mehr voran.

- Muss ich einen weiteren Lehrer aufsuchen oder sind die Dinge in der Skillstufe einfach zu schwer für mich?


Weiteres Problem:

wenn ich einen Ausrüstungsgegenstad (Waffe, Rüstung) verwerten will, kommt ein Fenster in dem mir 3-6 Opstionen gegeben werden.
 + gegenstand
 + gegenstand  usw.

Was bedeudet dies, und welchen Einfluss hat die auf die Verwerten Schwierigkeit?  Denke, dass dies noch ein bug ist, und der Text einfach net angezeigt wird.

Hat jemand ähnlich Erfahrungen, bzw. Hilfe für meine erste Frage?


----------



## Yasp (18. September 2008)

smokerider schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein Problem:
> 
> Bin auf Verwerten Stufe 10 angelangt. Jetzt bekomme ich immer die Meldung, dass das Verwerten schiefgelaufen ist und bekomme nur diese Spähren und keine Fragmente mehr. Weiters geht beim Skill nichts mehr voran.
> 
> ...



wie wir alle festgestellt haben ist der Beruf noch ein wenig buggy, das mit den Gegenständen kommt bei mir auch, einfach ignorieren,
denke da kann man später auswählen.
Manche Gegenstände gehen einfach nciht, warum auch immer...


----------



## myxir21 (18. September 2008)

Alle Gegenstände mit der Bezeichnung Schmuck (können auch Gürtel sein!) lassen sich nicht verwerten.

Verwerten hat die Chance schief zu gehen (ob das Skillabhängig ist weiss ich noch nicht. Dann entsteht nur Schrott. Aber auch dieser braucht man später!


----------



## myxir21 (19. September 2008)

Mir stellt sich die Frage warum gewisse Items nur Schrott ergeben und das verwerten Fehlgeschlagen ist. Ist evt der Skill zu niedrig?


----------



## Masao (19. September 2008)

sry für´s falsche thema wo auf zerstörungs seite ist der lehrer für´s verwerten???
iwie find ich den nich such den scho 1std

pls help meeeeeeee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bójin (19. September 2008)

Auf der Zerstörungsseite ist der Verwerten-Lehrer direkt bei dem Lagerfeuer beim zweiten Lager des Chaos. Man sieht ihn etwas schlecht, da sein Titel durch das Feuer abgeschwächt dargestellt wird.

Ich denke übrigens auch, dass diese Optionen mit +Gegenstand beim Verwerten wohl noch nicht richtig angezeigt werden können. Vielleicht kann man sich dann aussuchen in welche Richtung ein gewonnenes Fragment gehen soll. Z.B. ob es sich für die Herstellung von Talismane mit Stärke oder Widerstandskraft eignet. Finde das Berufssystem echt interessant. Denke da kann man auch noch einige Berufe gut mit weiteren Patches einbauen.


----------



## OmarRamo (19. September 2008)

Bójin schrieb:


> Ich denke übrigens auch, dass diese Optionen mit +Gegenstand beim Verwerten wohl noch nicht richtig angezeigt werden können. Vielleicht kann man sich dann aussuchen in welche Richtung ein gewonnenes Fragment gehen soll. Z.B. ob es sich für die Herstellung von Talismane mit Stärke oder Widerstandskraft eignet. Finde das Berufssystem echt interessant. Denke da kann man auch noch einige Berufe gut mit weiteren Patches einbauen.



das habe ich heute raus gefunden, hatte ein grünes Item mit 4 magischen Eigenschaften, da kam dann das Fenster mit 4 mal +Gegenstand, ich hab noch mal geschaut bei den 4 Eigenschaften und dann das angeklickt, was mir am wichtigsten schien. also das + was an der Stelle der Eigenschaft war. und das Fragment hatte dann diese Eigenschaft.


----------



## Murgroz (20. September 2008)

OmarRamo schrieb:


> das habe ich heute raus gefunden, hatte ein grünes Item mit 4 magischen Eigenschaften, da kam dann das Fenster mit 4 mal +Gegenstand, ich hab noch mal geschaut bei den 4 Eigenschaften und dann das angeklickt, was mir am wichtigsten schien. also das + was an der Stelle der Eigenschaft war. und das Fragment hatte dann diese Eigenschaft.



Oh das muss ich nachher mal ausprobieren. Wenn es funzt, dann fühl dich "auf die Schuler geklopft" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maschek (22. September 2008)

kann es sein, das man für normale items keine skillpunkte bekommt?
ich habe schon X grüne/blaue items verwertet, habe aber keinen punkt dafür bekommen.
das einzige was mir punkte gegeben hat, sind diese zerstörten ausrüstungen die man nicht reparieren kann (name ist mir gerade entfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## BloodyLove (22. September 2008)

Ich habe beim Verwerten von größeren Items öfters ne Auswahl von verschiedenen Arten...
ist so ein "RadioButton"-Menü wo drunter 2 - 6 verschiedene Sachen zur auswahl stehen... aber er verschluckt bei mir das letzte wort.... d.h. es steht in jeder Zeile "+ein Gegenstand" und mehr nicht..... ich weiß nicht woran das liegt....
sehr ihr das Feld ordentlich oder habt ihr das Gleiche Problem?

Vielleicht liegts ja dran, dass Windows bei mir auf große Schriftarten gestellt ist (wegen meinem 26Zoll TFT)... aber als ich es zurückgestellt hatte, war es immernoch so....

im Allgemeinen verschluckt er aus Platzgründen öfters Wörter einfach... die Schriftart ist zu groß...


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (23. September 2008)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Verwerten von größeren Items öfters ne Auswahl von verschiedenen Arten...
> ist so ein "RadioButton"-Menü wo drunter 2 - 6 verschiedene Sachen zur auswahl stehen... aber er verschluckt bei mir das letzte wort.... d.h. es steht in jeder Zeile "+ein Gegenstand" und mehr nicht..... ich weiß nicht woran das liegt....
> sehr ihr das Feld ordentlich oder habt ihr das Gleiche Problem?
> 
> ...



Das Problem hab ich auch, sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann evtl jemand posten was da normalerweise steht?


----------



## DiscoDisco (23. September 2008)

Antwort steht 2-3 Beiträge über deinem.

Aber hier war vorhin die Rede das man Items die Schmuck sind nicht entzaubern kann, aber ich musste festellen das ich jetzt eine volle Beuteltasche mit Items habe die ich nicht entzaubern kann. Diese sind alle im richtigen Levelbereich (also nicht zu hoch) und sind auch kein Schmuck.

Irgendwie denk ich mir das Sie den Beruf hätten weglassen können, den das Porblem musste ja auch in der Beta gewesen sein und mit sowas geht man nicht in den Goldstatus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pafo (24. September 2008)

Bójin schrieb:


> Auf der Zerstörungsseite ist der Verwerten-Lehrer direkt bei dem Lagerfeuer beim zweiten Lager des Chaos. Man sieht ihn etwas schlecht, da sein Titel durch das Feuer abgeschwächt dargestellt wird.
> 
> Ich denke übrigens auch, dass diese Optionen mit +Gegenstand beim Verwerten wohl noch nicht richtig angezeigt werden können. Vielleicht kann man sich dann aussuchen in welche Richtung ein gewonnenes Fragment gehen soll. Z.B. ob es sich für die Herstellung von Talismane mit Stärke oder Widerstandskraft eignet. Finde das Berufssystem echt interessant. Denke da kann man auch noch einige Berufe gut mit weiteren Patches einbauen.


bei welchem kapitel find den auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rondaru (24. September 2008)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> Das Problem hab ich auch, sieht dann so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Bug in der deutschen Sprachversion des Clients. Einer von vielen.

Über den Dialog entscheidest du für welches der Attribute vom Item du ein Fragment entnehmen möchtest. Die Reihenfolge ist die gleiche wie die Reihenfolge der Attribute im Tooltip.

Alternativ kannst du den Client auf Englisch umstellen (geht sogar in-game mit "/language 1"), dann funktioniert der Tooltip. Allerdings hast du dann Deutsch-Englisch-Kauderwelsch im Spiel, weil NPC- und Itemnamen sowie Questtexte weiterhin deutsch bleiben (sind offenbar Serversprachen-abhängig).


----------



## qgi (28. September 2008)

Weiß jemand wie die Fertigkeit und die Gegenstandsklasse korrelieren? Also welche Fertigkeit muss ich haben für welches Gegenstandslevel... Hab Verwerten zu spät gelernt und kann jetzt meine Items nicht entzaubern und bevor ich groß einkaufe...


----------



## Sankero (30. September 2008)

Ich kann nur so viel sagen das ich mir, um Fragmente für die Talismanherstellung bis Fertigkeitsstufe 25 zu bekommen, im AH grüne und blaue Waffen und Rüstungsteile zwischen lvl 5 und 10 gekauft habe. Die waren auch noch recht günstig.


----------



## OmarRamo (2. Oktober 2008)

Negerli schrieb:


> Also ich bin bei Talisman Herstellung Skill 44, Verwertung bei ca 65.
> mein Problem ist, ich finde entweder nur noch Fragmente (natürlich Rüstungen oder Waffen verwerten) ab Talisman Herstellungs-Skill 50 oder höher, oder ab Talismanherstellungs-Skill 1.
> wen ich n Fragment ab skill 1 nehme, und einen Talisman herstelle bekomm ich keinen Skill punkt mehr dazu. beim t1 rufhändler bekomm ich gegenstände zum verwerten, gibt nur fragmente ab skill 1, beim t2 rufhändler bekomm ich nur gegenstände zum verwerten, gibt aber nur fragmente ab Talisman Herstellung-Skill 50. woher bekomm ich den Fragmente mit Skill 25???? 2-3 mal hatte ich bisher n fragment ab skill 25. ich war schon in low lvl gebieten gegenstände farmen, aber auch da, entweder skill 1 oder skill 50. auch im ah findet man keine gegenstände zum verwerten, die n fragment ab skill 25 geben. vin der Gilde weis auch niemand weiter. wie bekomm ich nun den Talisman Skill von 44 auf 50? hab keinen plan mehr. hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. eine liste welches lvl der gegenstand hat und welches fragment skill dazu gehörthab ich auch noch nirgends gefunden.
> 
> RechtSchreiBe Fehler die ihr findettttt könt ihr behalten^^



und das musstest du uns jetzt 6 mal mitteilen?


----------



## Negerli (3. Oktober 2008)

OmarRamo schrieb:


> und das musstest du uns jetzt 6 mal mitteilen?



man hat ja e keine übersicht in diesem chaos forum^^
sry, war nicht korrekt, tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Craynos (9. Oktober 2008)

Tips und kleiner Erfahrungsbericht

Schmuck kann generell nicht verwertet werden
Gegenstände müssen mindestens grün sein um verwertet werden zu können
Verwerten kann scheitern ( kein Fragment ) und trotzdem den Gegenstand in magische Essenzen umwandeln

Der einfachste Weg um verwerten schnell zu steigern, ist sich die benötigten grünen Sachen beim Rufhändler zu kaufen. Sobald man einen Rufrang von 8 hat, kann man sich die ersten grünen Sachen kaufen und direkt verwerten.

Lvl 11 Sachen bringen definitv lvl 25 Fragmente zur Talismanherstellung.
Mit den lvl 11 Sachen kann man definitiv bis skillstufe 50 verwerten.

Verwerten 85 = Gegenstände bis Stufe 25
Verwerten 75 = Gegenstände bis Stufe 23
Verwerten 65 = Gegenstände bis Stufe 21

Habe leider nicht drauf geachtet wie es vorher aussah, bin jetzt bei 86 und kann definitiv 25er ggnst verwerten, 27er jedoch nicht.


----------



## Tigha (9. Oktober 2008)

verwertung zu lvln is sehr nervig, bekomm oft nur jeden 3-4 verwerteten gegenstand n skill punkt, und seltenst n fragment, hab dementsprechend talisman erst auf 14 verwerten aber schon auf 75. finde es sollten zumidest weiße fragmente rausspringen um vernünftig skillen zu können.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde Fragmente sollten in PQ Beutetaschen sein, warum da nur Zeugs drin ist das man ohnehin mehr als genug findet ist nicht soooo toll.


----------



## qgi (13. Oktober 2008)

Verwerten lässt sich am einfachsten skillen indem man zerstörte/zerbrochene Ausrüstung etc. verwertet, die es bei Handwerks-Händlern gibt.


----------



## HGVermillion (13. Oktober 2008)

qgi schrieb:


> Verwerten lässt sich am einfachsten skillen indem man zerstörte/zerbrochene Ausrüstung etc. verwertet, die es bei Handwerks-Händlern gibt.


Aber auch erst seid den neuesten Patch, davor hast du warten und rumprobieren müssen.


----------



## Chaospixel (14. Oktober 2008)

Also Verwerten bekommt man zuanfang recht einfach hoch.
Wie mein Vorpostern schon erwähnt hat erst seit letzten Freitag.

Ich mach das Skillen von den beiden Berufen folgendermaßen:

Ich durchsuche das AH nach Items der Fragmentspanne, die ich momentan brauche

Stufen, die ich bisher gefunden habe, brachten folgende Fragmente:

1er Fragmente -> Items Lv 1-7
25er Fragmente -> Items Lv 8-14 (is etwas her, am besten kauft ihr da Itemlv 11er oder 12er)
50er Fragmente -> Items Lv 15-19
75er Fragmente -> Items Lv 20-xx (da bin ich momentan und finde auch noch keine 100er)


Die Verwertenfähigkeit geht durch die zerschmetterte Ausrüstung beim Händler locker bis 75, mit dem man Items bis lv 16/17 gut auseinanderbauen kann.
(Ich bin bei Skill 110 atm und benutze items lv 21-25 und bekomme häufiger auch noch Skillpkte)

An GOA: Ich bin ebenso für Fragmente oder Essenzen in PQ Beutetaschen. Und ich setze mich für ein, dass der Handwerksmaterialenhändler (man beachte den Namen), endlich mal Behälter, Essenzen und Kuriositäten für den Talismanhersteller verkauft. Ich bin es schon fast leid immer von der Stadt ins Dorf zu fliegen/porten nur um die Behälter zu holen, da es in der Stadt keinen einzigen Händler dafür gibt.

Grüße
Chaospixel


----------



## seb74 (15. Oktober 2008)

Verwerten scheint eh ziemlich buggy zu sein. Darüber wird auch schon heftigst im warhammeralliance Forum diskutiert. So kann man zb bestimmte Items garnicht entzaubern (hab gerade 2x Brust lvl 15 - kann ich machen wat ich will, da geht einfach nix). Darum fleissig die Bugs melden.

Desweiteren scheinen fast alle Stats nicht "der Farbe" entsprechend herauszu kommen (auch hier warhammeralliance forum Diskussion). Als Beispiel nimmt man mal ein grünes Teil, wo Leben drauf ist. Kommt fast immer ein grünes Lebensfragment bei raus. Bei Blauen ein blaues. Bei allen anderen Stats so gut bis überhaupt nicht. Hab aus nem blauen Teil ein grünes Ballistik bekommen. Sonst nur grauer Crap.

Und zum skillen der Berufe: macht fleissig PvP, kauft euch dann die Rüssis und/oder Waffen beim Rufhändler und verwertet fleissig. Kann man beide Berufe schön "günstig" skillen.


----------

